# Plenty's Doelings!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Plenty gave birth at around 1:30am this morning. Here are her sweet little doelings.

Y27 (Sunshine) is almost twice the size of her sister!









Y28 (Molly) was second born.









Both are blue-eyed, and I felt they were both polled at birth. So glad they're here and :girl: :girl: s!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the girls!! beautiful colors and polled and blue eyed can't beat that


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both so cute!!! But I have to say, I love that little Sunshine!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are sure dolls.

Congratulations. :leap:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Congrats  Nothin' like beautiful, blue eyed, polled, does to make one smile and jump with joy :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Molly just posed for tons of pictures and SunShine was so hard to get a picture of. That one above was the very last photo I took of her and it turned out to be the best one of the whole bunch I took! UH figures! :shrug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Sunshine- she just made my heart go pitter-patter. I want her-yes I do. Boy am I lucky you are alllllll the way across country.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just precious!!! I love their colors  Lucky you, congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Plenty did a beautiful job!! They are just too precious Ashley! Those blue eyes are gonna look awesome with their color.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I was cuddling with them earlier and when I had them up in my arms those blue-eyes just popped. They didn't show in many of their pictures, but they sure are bluer than blue. I can't be sure if they're polled or not. Now that their heads have dried its really got me wondering. I guess I'll have to wait and see if horns grow in or not.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Also, Carol showed us a really cool trick about polled. Once there horn buds can be felt, feel them and if the feel sharp like a finger nail then they have horns. If they feel like a knuckle then you have a polled goat :greengrin: It has really worked for us. And usually you can feel their buds at 3-7 days.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

They sure are cuties! Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo blue eyes and :girl: :girl:! :wahoo: 

They look great! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, polled kiddos do have bumpies that come in, they just never push through the skin. So I'll be waiting and watching. I really really really hope they're polled. I don't want to disbud them.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my, want to box Molly up and send her North?  Congrats!

I have also heard that if they are polled they wont have cowlicks where the horns would be :shrug: 

We've got a set of triplets :girl: :girl: :boy: that are polled and one doesnt have any "bumps" where the horns would be, but the other two do.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah the hair swirls into a point most of the time, but some don't swirl, they just point. 

Congratulations!!! My last set of blue-eyed babies were polled too. Twin boys in November. I had hoped Gwen would be polled, but she proved to be horned so we disbudded her. So I would love some polled girlies!


----------

